# What to do next?



## laustin (Sep 5, 2002)

LNAPE- Thanks so much for keeping this thread going. After I read it about 2 weeks ago, I started taking the calcium; beginning with 1/2 tablet 4 times a day--now up to three tablets/day. I did notice a decrease in frequency but continue to have diarrhea. I'm hesitant to take more. What would you suggest at this point? I've considered adding 1 dose a day of metamucil. I tried Immodium once but feel uncomfortable on it. Any advice will be appreciated! Thanks LA


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

LA,If you are using the Caltrate in the purple and white bottle it contains 40 mg of magnesium. If you take your dose too clost together you may have a small attack of diarrhea. SO be sure to have the dose about 4 hours apart at least.Next is there a certain time of day the attack happens if so the take a full tablet for the prior dose. I mean if you are worse in the morning then you may want to take you last dose at bedtime with a snack instead of at dinner because of the long overnight period of time. THe calcium is running out on you.Does the make sense. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## laustin (Sep 5, 2002)

LNAPE, I started paying more attention to the timing of the dosages and I think you've got it. The day I wrote I had taken two doses within 3 hours of each other; guess the magnesium got me. Then the next day I took carefully spaced doses about 5 hours apart at meals, with the last dose at 7:00--resulted in diarrhea the next morning. Today I've spaced the doses out more--was fine throughout the day but just had a spasm. The timing between my last two doses was about 7 and 1/2 hours. Do I need to aim at every 7 hours? I think that night-time stretch is still going to be long--I eat at 6:30 am and take my first dose then. Any further advice? Thanks for taking time to work me through this!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

We are all a bit different and if you can not seem to get the dose to work you may want to try just the calcium carbonate with vitamin d only and leave out the added minerals. It is a guessing game but stick with it. I assume you are taking a full tablet on your schedule.Linda


----------

